# Vontehillos (Carpintis)



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

One of my trio.......


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

cool man...where do you get those fishes...?beautiful colors..omg so cool....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lorteti hr said:


> cool man...where do you get those fishes...?beautiful colors..omg so cool....


tangledupincichlids.com
Better known as Jeff Rapps







Top supplier of wild caught cichlids


----------

